# A country has killed 56 million of its own people.



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*What Should Be Done To A Country That Kills 56 Million Of Its Own People?*








By Michael Snyder, on January 13th, 2014

Do you know how many babies have been murdered in America since 1973? It is a number that is almost too horrible to think about. An astounding 56 million American babies have been killed by various abortion methods since Roe v. Wade was decided back in 1973. So what should be done to a country that kills 56 million of its own people? We rightly condemn other totalitarian regimes throughout history such as **** Germany, the USSR and Communist China that have killed millions (or tens of millions) of their own people. But what about us? What do we deserve for slaughtering more than 50 million of our own precious children on the altar of convenience? What kind of punishment would be large enough to fit such a monstrous crime? I hope that you will share what you think by posting a comment at the end of this article. Sadly, most Americans donâ€™t even think much about abortion these days. Most Americans consider it to be a â€œpolitical issueâ€ that has already been â€œsettledâ€. But of course that is what most Germans thought about the treatment of the Jews during World War II as well. And the truth is that the percentage of Americans that consider themselves to be â€œpro-choiceâ€ *has been declining over time*. Perhaps it is still possible to see a shift on this issue in the United States. We just need more people to start standing up for those that cannot stand up for themselves. The following are 26 facts about abortion in America that every American should knowâ€¦
*#1* There have been *more than 56 million abortions* performed in the United States since Roe v. Wade was decided back in 1973.
*#2* There have been *well over a billion abortions* performed around the world since 1980.
*#3* When you total up all forms of abortion, including those caused by the abortion drug RU 486, the grand total comes to *more than a million abortions* performed in the United States every single year.
*#4* Approximately *47 percent* of the women that get an abortion each year in the United States have also had a previous abortion.
*#5* The number of American babies killed by abortion *each year* *is roughly equal* to the number of U.S. military deaths that have occurred in all of the wars that the United States has ever been involved in *combined*.
*#6* *About one-third* of all American women will have had an abortion by the age of 45.
*#7* Approximately 3,000 Americans lost their lives as a result of the destruction of the World Trade Center towers *on 9/11*. *Every single day*, more than 3,000 American babies are killed by abortion when you include all forms of abortion.
*#8* The United States has the highest abortion rate *in the western world*.
*#9* It has been reported that a staggering 41 percent of all New York City pregnancies *end in abortion*.
*#10* Most women that get abortions in the United States claim to be Christian. Protestant women get *42 percent* of all abortions and Catholic women get *27 percent* of all abortions.
*#11* According to Pastor Clenard Childress, 



 of all African-American pregnancies now end in abortion.
*#12* About *18 percent* of all abortions in the United States each year are performed on teenagers.
*#13* One very shocking study found that *86 percent* of all abortions are done for the sake of convenience.
*#14* At 8 weeks or older, an unborn baby feels *very real physical pain* during an abortion.
*#15* According to the Guttmacher Institute, the average cost of a first trimester abortion at the ten week mark *is $451*.
*#16* The average cost of a vaginal birth with no complications in the United States *is now over $9,000*.
*#17* A Department of Homeland Security report that was released in January 2012 says that if you are â€œanti-abortionâ€, you are a *potential terrorist*. Unfortunately, there have also been *other government reports* that have also identified â€œanti-abortionâ€ protesters as potential threats to national security.
*#18* A while back, one Philadelphia abortionist was charged with killing seven babies that were born alive, *but witnesses claim* that he actually slaughtered hundreds â€œof living, breathing newborn children by severing their spinal cords or slitting their necks.â€
*#19* Some abortion clinics have been caught selling aborted baby parts *to medical researchers*.
*#20* Planned Parenthood Founder Margaret Sanger once said the followingâ€¦
â€œThe most merciful thing that a family does to one of its infant members is to kill it.â€​*#21* In a 1922 book entitled â€œWoman, Morality, and Birth Controlâ€, Planned Parenthood Founder Margaret Sanger wrote the followingâ€¦
â€œBirth control must lead ultimately to a cleaner race.â€​*#22* Planned Parenthood performs *more than 300,000 abortions* every single year.
*#23* Planned Parenthood specifically targets the poor. A staggering *72 percent* of Planned Parenthoodâ€™s â€œcustomersâ€ have incomes that are either equal to or beneath 150 percent of the federal poverty level. And most of those â€œcustomersâ€ live in minority neighborhoods.
*#24* There are *30 Planned Parenthood executives* that make more than $200,000 a year. A few of them actually make more than $300,000 a year.
*#25* Planned Parenthood receives *hundreds of millions of dollars* from the federal government every single year.
*#26* The following is a description of the five steps involved *in a partial birth abortion*â€¦
1) Guided by ultrasound, the abortionist grabs the babyâ€™s legs with forceps.
2) The babyâ€™s leg is pulled out into the birth canal.
3) The abortionist delivers the babyâ€™s entire body, except for the head.
4) The abortionist jams scissors into the babyâ€™s skull. The scissors are then opened to enlarge the skull.
5) The scissors are removed and a suction catheter is inserted. The childâ€™s brains are sucked out, causing the skull to collapse. The dead baby is then removed.​Are you disgusted yet?
You should be.
It would be one thing if our nation had already repented for this tremendous slaughter and was looking back in horror on this great holocaust.
But that is not the case at all. In fact, most of the country seems totally unconcerned about it. Only a very small minority of Americans are troubled enough by abortion to do anything about it.
If we continue down this road as a nation, it is inevitable that we will end up paying a very great price.
And from time to time, it seems like we get a reminder that â€œsomeone up thereâ€ is not too pleased with us.

http://endoftheamericandream.com/ar...untry-that-kills-56-million-of-its-own-people


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Sad part about this is that some people are more bothered about certain animals getting killed than they are about babies being mutilated.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

If you've taken any part in an abortion, there is forgiveness at the cross. God is merciful and the blood of Jesus has the power to wash away all sin and bring healing.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Nothing to Worry about*

God made his decision about this country about 1970, If you haven't noticed he has withdrawn his favor, and America is living under his wrath. I think we are becoming a footnote in history shortly (in my lifetime left)

Its easy to see, look at our leaders, look at who is elected, look at how law has been changed, look at our places of worship, how Gods law is rejected and what is worshipped, the Tribes of Israel in their worst days don't hold a candle to this nation which HAS turned its back on the God Of Creation.

Has me looking for land in South America -

Barring that I will accept my place in Gods Kingdom -


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I don't think God will allow the spilling of innocent blood without retribution.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*We should be concerned about our nation's sin*

The following are some scriptures that show that God relates to the unborn in a personal manner:

In Psalm 139:16, the psalmist says concerning God, "Your eyes saw my unformed body."

In Job 31:15 - "Did not He who made me in the womb make him? Did not the same one form us both within our mothers?"

In Job 10:8-11 we read a poetic description affirming God's hand in our creation: "Your hands formed me and made me altogether. . . You have clothed me with flesh, and have knit me together with bones and sinews."

Psalm 78:5-6 reveals God's concern over "the children yet to be born."

Here are some more scriptures that show that abortion is wrong, that God has plans for people even before they are born:

Jeremiah 1:5 - "Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, before you were born I set you apart, I appointed you as a prophet to the nations."

Galatians 1:15-16a - "But when He who set me apart, even from my mother's womb and called me through His grace, was pleased to reveal His son in me, that I might preach Him among the Gentiles."

Isaiah 49:1,5a - "Listen to me, O Islands, and pay attention you peoples from afar. The Lord called me from the womb, from the body of my mother

He named me. And now says the Lord, who formed me from the womb to be His servant . . . "

Judges 13:3 - The angel of the Lord appeared to her, "you are sterile and childless, but you are going to conceive and have a son."

Again these verses show that the Bible views people as people, even before they are born. No other reasonable conclusion is possible.

There also are scriptures that indicate that human life belongs to God, not to us:

Malachi 2:10 (portion) - "Did not one God create us?"

Psalm 24:1 - "The earth is the Lord's, and everything in it."

Zechariah 12:1 - "The Lord . . . forms the spirit of man within him . . . "

God Himself makes the statement in Ezekiel 18:4a - "Behold, all souls are mine, the soul of the father as well as the soul of the son is mine."

There are scriptures that teach we must defend and protect the weak, the defenseless, the innocent, the needy, and the unwanted:

Proverbs 31:8-9 - Speak up for those who can't speak for themselves.

Psalm 82:2-4, Proverbs 6:16-19, Proverbs 17:5, Proverbs 12:6,

Deuteronomy 27:25, Deuteronomy 19:10, Luke 17:2, Jeremiah 22:17,

Isaiah 59:2-3 are scriptures that reinforce the truth that it is wrong to harm the defenseless and the innocent.

In the early Church, the opposition to abortion was so pronounced, there simply was no need for an explicit command. And how about the incarnation of Jesus Christ? At what point was personhood of Jesus present? It had to be present at the point of conception. Christ's personal history on earth began not when He was born of the virgin, but when He was conceived by the Holy Spirit (See, for example Luke 1:31,35).

I believe you can see from these scriptures that in God's eyes, abortion is murder, it is breaking His commandment, "Thou shalt not kill."

We know all scripture is inspired by God. There are two scriptures I wish every person who is planning on having, performing, or assisting in, an abortion would read first before going through with the operation:

Isaiah 1:15 - "When you spread out your hands in prayer, I will hide my eyes from you, even if you offer many prayers, I will not listen. Your hands are full of blood."

Hebrews 4:13 - "Nothing in all creation is hidden from God's eyes. Everything is uncovered and laid bare before the eyes of Him to whom we must give account."

In the ancient countries of Ammon and Moab, the people sacrificed their own children to idols called Molech and Chemosh. God's prophets denounced these countries and prophesied that they would be destroyed, which they were. In fact, even Israel was destroyed for a time after two of the Israelite kings - Ahaz and Manasseh - sacrificed children to false gods. All this is found in the books of Kings and Chronicles in the Old Testament.

The United States is doing the same thing today. We sacrifice our children in abortion clinics. We sacrifice them, not to the old idols of Molech and Chemosh, but to new idols called Money, Convenience and Career. There is no difference between the United States and the ancient countries of Ammon and Moab. We are as guilty as they were. Should God's wrath be any less for us than it was for Moab and Ammon, if we do not stop killing our children?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

jimk said:


> I don't think God will allow the spilling of innocent blood without retribution.


Amen. 
Genesis 4:
10 And He said, â€œWhat have you done? The voice of your brotherâ€™s blood cries out to Me from the ground.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Fish, this is some good information and great scriptures you and others have posted here. I tell you, this information is heart breaking. I don't think that any person, government, or business should make anyone have, perform, or partake in abortion. 

Let me ask you a question, I know the answer before I ask, I know someone who claims to be Christian, but yet though she claims to be personally against abortion, but is also pro-choice and thinks others have no right to stand against others wishes.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Fish, this is some good information and great scriptures you and others have posted here. I tell you, this information is heart breaking. I don't think that any person, government, or business should make anyone have, perform, or partake in abortion.
> 
> Let me ask you a question, I know the answer before I ask, I know someone who claims to be Christian, but yet though she claims to be personally against abortion, but is also pro-choice and thinks others have no right to stand against others wishes.


Yes DRD, I'm sure you do know the answer Sir. Unfortunately we live in a time of abundant misinformation and many believers' beliefs just don't align with the bible. It is clear in the bible that life itself is sacred and given by God himself.

Then there are some Christians who are silenced by the majority who scream for political correctness. It's just not popular to cause waves. Better to just not get involved. If we are truly ambassadors for Christ, we need to proclaim his word even when it is unpopular.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Men are just as guilty.*


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Just to clarify DRD, I was refering to the person who calls herself a Christian but is pro-choice.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yes, but you hit the nail on the head when you stated the silent majority.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

This is an example of Christians not standing up politically. I'm talking about a political part and never will. I'm talking about the Christian morals and values. And because we have been silent politically, we are seeng the fruit of our non labor. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

atcfisherman said:


> This is an example of Christians not standing up politically. I'm talking about a political part and never will. I'm talking about the Christian morals and values. And because we have been silent politically, we are seeng the fruit of our non labor.
> 
> In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


I believe that it is not political at all. God does a lot with very little. The condition of our society has a lot to do with the church. The church is to blame. Sometimes all that is needed is one person to make a difference. One person to ignite that spark that God will turn into a flame. But we have become too comfortable. Maybe we are decensitized to all the iniquity that surrounds us daily. Maybe we are just too lazy to get out there and make a difference. There are so many reasons (excuses) why the church is not being the salt of the earth.

*2 Chronicles 7:*
14 if *My people* who are called by My name will humble themselves, and pray and seek My face, and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin and heal their land.

*Ezekiel 22:*
30 So I sought for *a man* among them who would make a wall, and stand in the gap before Me on behalf of the land, that I should not destroy it; but I found no one.

I could be wrong though. But I really feel that Christians, including myself share most of the blame. God bless.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought about this long and hard last night and I was not going to post on this subject just because it's a crying shame we even have to discuss it. But, as hard as it is to not hit everyone with these big boards protruding out of my eyes.. and being an ace when it comes to sin and I have nothing else to offer with those thoughts.. I am as neutral on this subject as I can be without casting judgement, which "personally" I feel I would be doing. 
I am not there with each pregnancy. I don't know the circumstances. I can not play Dr. and make those kinds of decisions.

Man we could really take this to all kinds of levels but I wont do it. I did have a dream last night and it revolved around King David. The King of Israel who found favor with God even after he did what he did to that woman "Bathsheba" and then having her husband "Uriah" killed. Anyway around it, even after David had Uriah killed.. God still found favor in David and forgave him.. 

With this being said, with those who have dealings with abortions just know...


God still loves you! No matter what! 

Jesus will still love you! No matter what!

The Holy Spirit will still move you! No matter what!

There is still room at the Cross! No matter what!

There is hope! No matter what!

Personal views, personal feelings are worthless.. No matter what!

You are going to live with your decision, either way! No matter what!

Your going to be held accountable, either way some day! No matter what!

My personal views, opinions do not matter! No matter what!

Do I agree with abortion? Absolutely not! 

"Who" am I.. when "I am" is in full control for his purpose? 

This is all I have to say about the subject. 

My intention is to not offend anyone but to offer some hope where life has failed us as humans. God is your answer. He will see you through it. No matter what it is.. This life was not intended to be easy. But it was intended for you to be put in a position to have to lean on God for everything. 

It is my prayer that God blesses each and every silent voice in a way that will Glorify his name. I am sure with no doubt in my mind, they will play a huge part in heaven that we as pathetic humans will never understand while we are here on this earth.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry seeker but your post sounds a lot like "Whatever Will Be, Will Be"
Why do anything at all? No matter what? That's a very dangerous approach brother. Many could be led astray by that.

God hates sin and the shedding of innocent blood is an abomination to Him. All thru the bible God accomplished his purpose and most of the time he did it by using people.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

IMHO this is a moral issue that took on political strength when the liberal feminists needed to feel relevant. They couldn't win morally so they made it about a woman's body, a woman's choice. Roe vs Wade and Planned Parenthood has hurt women. 

I don't feel that this thread was meant to condemn, but to enlighten with factual information. As a Christian and a woman, I'm proud to live in Texas. A state with a Republican legislative backbone who has passed one of the most stringent abortion laws in the country. 

We all need to pray for this country, our government leaders and the organizations that support women without the abortion option. We need to stay informed, do our research and be careful who we support in political office and corporately. We have a voice just like the pro choice group. If we don't use it we have no one to blame but ourselves.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

F&C,

What I meant was we as Christians and the church has failed. One way we have failed is allowing the liberals to dominate the political agendas and us not putting up a moral fight. Therefore, the laws has changed and thus the moral barometer of our country has degraded over the past 50 years. 

I actually started this next paragraph as "we Christians need to ...", but that is not completely true. It should be me, being a Christian needs to:

1st - I need to fall on my face, humble myself and pray that God will forgive me for not having the backbone to stand up on his word. 

2nd - I need to dive into Gods word every day and seek his guidance. 

3rd - I need to listen to the Holy Spirit and allow him to lead and guide me about what my involvement should be. 

4th- I need to have compassion and give forgiveness to those who need it. Actually to all people. 

5th - I need to be an example of Jesus Christ by allowing my life to witness for me and when needed, to also speak. 






In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Great post pet spoon, F&C, I'm on your side. Please post what the spirit leads you to post. Again, who am I?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Pet Spoon said:


> IMHO this is a moral issue that took on political strength when the liberal feminists needed to feel relevant. They couldn't win morally so they made it about a woman's body, a woman's choice. Roe vs Wade and Planned Parenthood has hurt women.
> 
> I don't feel that this thread was meant to condemn, but to enlighten with factual information. As a Christian and a woman, I'm proud to live in Texas. A state with a Republican legislative backbone who has passed one of the most stringent abortion laws in the country.
> 
> We all need to pray for this country, our government leaders and the organizations that support women without the abortion option. We need to stay informed, do our research and be careful who we support in political office and corporately. We have a voice just like the pro choice group. If we don't use it we have no one to blame but ourselves.


Amen Pet Spoon! And also, people need to know that God can forgive them. They don't have to continue to live with the guilt of their bad decisions. The blood of Jesus can wash away all our sins. God bless.


----------

